# ABC's of Christmas



## mike4lorie (Sep 15, 2020)

The ABC's of Christmas... !st letter has to be something about Christmas...

angels

b


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 15, 2020)

Baubels

C


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 15, 2020)

Candles

D


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 15, 2020)

Decorations

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 15, 2020)

Elfs

F


----------



## tinytn (Sep 15, 2020)

*Feliz Navidad 

G*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 15, 2020)

*Garland

H*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 16, 2020)

Holly

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 16, 2020)

_*Icicles

J*_


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 16, 2020)

Jolly  St. Nick

K


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2020)

*Kings*

*L*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 17, 2020)

Lanterns

M


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 17, 2020)

Mistletoe

N


----------



## tinytn (Sep 17, 2020)

*Noel (Christmas) songs

O*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 17, 2020)

Ornaments

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2020)

*Presents

Q*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 17, 2020)

quickly wrapped gifts

r


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2020)

*Rudolph*

*S*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 18, 2020)

Sleigh Bells

T


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2020)

*Tinsel*

*U*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 19, 2020)

under the tree

v


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 19, 2020)

Virgin Mary

W


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 19, 2020)

Wintertime

X/Y


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 20, 2020)

Xmas
Y


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2020)

Yule  Log

Z/A


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 21, 2020)

Advent

B


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 22, 2020)

Bells

C


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2020)

*Candles*

*D*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 24, 2020)

December 25

E


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 24, 2020)

*Eggnog

F*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 24, 2020)

Family

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 25, 2020)

Gatherings

H


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 25, 2020)

Hot Cider

I


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 27, 2020)

Invitations

J


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 27, 2020)

Jesus

K


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 29, 2020)

Karaoke

L


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 29, 2020)

Lights

M


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 30, 2020)

Myrrh

N


----------



## debodun (Sep 30, 2020)

North Pole

O


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2020)

*Ornaments*

*P*


----------



## debodun (Sep 30, 2020)

Poinsettias

Q/R


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 1, 2020)

Rudolph

S


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 1, 2020)

Snow

T


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2020)

*Tinsel*

*U*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 2, 2020)

Unwrapping presents

V


----------



## debodun (Oct 2, 2020)

We're getting a lot of repeat answers!

Vixen (a famous reindeer)

W


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 4, 2020)

writing to santa!

x


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 5, 2020)

Xmas

Y


----------



## debodun (Oct 5, 2020)

_Yes, Virginia, There is a Santa Claus_

Z


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2020)

zest (used to put in cookies)
A


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 14, 2020)

Angels

B


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 14, 2020)

Bubble Lights

C


----------



## debodun (Oct 14, 2020)

cards

D


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 14, 2020)

Donner

E


----------



## debodun (Oct 14, 2020)

evergreen

F


----------



## RubyK (Oct 14, 2020)

fireplace

G


----------



## debodun (Oct 14, 2020)

going shopping

H


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 14, 2020)

Holly 

I/J


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 15, 2020)

*Illuminated

J*


----------



## debodun (Oct 15, 2020)

Juniper evergreen decorations

K


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 15, 2020)

Kris Kringle

L


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 15, 2020)

Lights

M


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 15, 2020)

Mince Pies 

N


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 16, 2020)

noel

o


----------



## debodun (Oct 16, 2020)

organizing gift lists

P


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 16, 2020)

Plum  Pudding

Q


----------



## debodun (Oct 16, 2020)

Quiz games at family parties

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 17, 2020)

*Red ribbon

S*


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2020)

Santa, of course...

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 17, 2020)

Tinsel

U


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2020)

Unwanted gifts

V


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 17, 2020)

Visits

W


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2020)

Wreath

X/Y/Z


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 18, 2020)

Yule Log

Z/A


----------



## debodun (Oct 18, 2020)

_Adeste Fideles_

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 19, 2020)

Bethlehem

C


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2020)

Chimney

D


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 19, 2020)

Display

E


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2020)

excitement

F


----------



## tinytn (Oct 19, 2020)

* Fireplace  Christmas Stockings

G*


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2020)

Glee

H


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 19, 2020)

*Holly

I*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 20, 2020)

interesting shaped gifts

j


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 20, 2020)

Jack  Frost

K


----------



## debodun (Oct 20, 2020)

King Herod

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 20, 2020)

Lanterns

M


----------



## debodun (Oct 20, 2020)

Miracle

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 20, 2020)

*Naughty/Nice

O*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 20, 2020)

*Ornaments

P*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 20, 2020)

*Presents

Q*


----------



## Repondering (Oct 20, 2020)

*Quarts of Eggnog

R*


----------



## debodun (Oct 21, 2020)

Reindeer

S


----------



## RubyK (Oct 21, 2020)

Silver Bells

T


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 22, 2020)

Tree

U


----------



## debodun (Oct 22, 2020)

Unopened packages

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 22, 2020)

Virgin Mary

W


----------



## debodun (Oct 22, 2020)

Wintergreen candy

X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2020)

*Yule log

Z*


----------



## debodun (Oct 22, 2020)

Zero temp weather

A


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 22, 2020)

angels

b


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 23, 2020)

Bells






C


----------



## debodun (Oct 23, 2020)

Players are just repeating words already used!!!!!

Carolers

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 24, 2020)

*Decorating the tree

E*


----------



## debodun (Oct 25, 2020)

Enchantment

F


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 25, 2020)

Fruitcake

G


----------



## debodun (Oct 25, 2020)

Glad Tidings

H


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)

happy holidays

i


----------



## debodun (Oct 26, 2020)

I see Grandma's house

J


----------



## tinytn (Oct 26, 2020)

*Jingling Jingle bells

K*


----------



## debodun (Oct 26, 2020)

Kuchen cake

L


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 27, 2020)

Lights

M


----------



## debodun (Oct 27, 2020)

Merriment

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 28, 2020)

*Noel

O*


----------



## debodun (Oct 28, 2020)

Opening gifts

P


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2020)

Popcorn  String

Q


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 29, 2020)

Quietly hiding for Santa...

R


----------



## debodun (Oct 29, 2020)

Rooftops covered in snow

S


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2020)

Saint Nick

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 30, 2020)

Tea Lights

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2020)

*Unopened Packages

V*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 31, 2020)

Vacation

W


----------



## tinytn (Oct 31, 2020)

*White decorated  Christmas Tree 

X/Y*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 31, 2020)

*X
Yulelog

Z/A*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 1, 2020)

Angel

B


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 3, 2020)

Bells

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 4, 2020)

Choirs Singing

D


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 4, 2020)

Dolls

E


----------



## tinytn (Nov 4, 2020)

*Elvis Christmas songs

F*


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 5, 2020)

Festive Cheer

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 5, 2020)

*Gifts

H*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 6, 2020)

Holly

I


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 7, 2020)

Icicles

J


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 7, 2020)

Jingle  Bells

K


----------



## tinytn (Nov 8, 2020)

*Kris Kringle

L*


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 9, 2020)

Lamplight

M


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 10, 2020)

Mistletoe

N


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 10, 2020)

Nativity

O


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 12, 2020)

Outside lights

P


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2020)

Popcorn  String

Q


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)

Quietness through Christmas Mass

R


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2020)

Reunion

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 27, 2020)

Snow

T


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 27, 2020)

Tree

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 28, 2020)

*Undercover cops in shops

V*


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 4, 2020)

Vendors

W


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 4, 2020)

Wise  Men

X/Y


----------



## tinytn (Dec 4, 2020)

X-Mast Tree

Y


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 4, 2020)

Yule time Carols 

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 5, 2020)

Angels

B


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 6, 2020)

Bells

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 6, 2020)

*Carols

D*


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 7, 2020)

Dairy Box Chocolates

E


----------



## tinytn (Dec 7, 2020)

*Elf Ornaments 

F*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 7, 2020)

*Festivities

G*


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 8, 2020)

Glitter

H


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 10, 2020)

Hot Cider

I


----------



## RubyK (Dec 10, 2020)

Ice Cream

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 12, 2020)

Jingle Bells

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2020)

*Kris Kringle

L*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 16, 2020)

Lights on the tree

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 18, 2020)

Mistletoe

N


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 19, 2020)

Naughty or Nice
O


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 20, 2020)

Ornaments

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 20, 2020)

Punch (the kind you drink!)

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 20, 2020)

*Queasy (too many cookies)

R*


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 26, 2020)

Religion

S


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 27, 2020)

Singing with the Choir

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 29, 2020)

Tinsel

U


----------



## Meringue (Jan 1, 2021)

Unruly guests



V


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 3, 2021)

*Very expensive gifts

W*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 3, 2021)

*White Christmas

X/Y*


----------



## Meringue (Jan 3, 2021)

Yesterday's leftover food


Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 9, 2021)

*Advent

B*


----------



## Meringue (Jan 10, 2021)

Baubles 



C


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 20, 2021)

Christmas Cake

D


----------



## Meringue (Jan 20, 2021)

Decorations


E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 21, 2021)

*Eating cookies

F*


----------



## Meringue (Jan 21, 2021)

Folding serviettes 




G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 23, 2021)

*Glitter

H*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 23, 2021)

Holly

I


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 24, 2021)

Ice

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 30, 2021)

Jelly

K


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 30, 2021)

Kris Kringle

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 30, 2021)

*Lists

M*


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 13, 2021)

Mince Pies

N


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 13, 2021)

Nativity scenes

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2021)

*Outlandish sweaters

P*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 14, 2021)

Party poppers



Q


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 17, 2021)

Quarrelling Relatives

R


----------



## Meringue (Jul 18, 2021)

Restless Children


S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 18, 2021)

*Santa 

T*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 19, 2021)

Turkey Sandwiches

U


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 25, 2021)

uncorked wine bottles

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 30, 2021)

*Velvet dresses

W*


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 1, 2021)

Wrinkled Wrapping Paper

X


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 2, 2021)

Xmas Cards

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 2, 2021)

*Advent calendar

B*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 6, 2021)

Baubles

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 6, 2021)

*Carols

D*


----------



## Meringue (Aug 7, 2021)

Drambuie liqueur 


E


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 7, 2021)

*Egg nog

F*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 11, 2021)

Fairy

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 11, 2021)

*Grinch

H*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 22, 2021)

Holly

I


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 23, 2021)

Infant

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 23, 2021)

Jingle Bells

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 23, 2021)

Kris Kringle

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 15, 2021)

Lanterns

M


----------



## Meringue (Oct 15, 2021)

Marzipan   


N


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 16, 2021)

Noel

O


----------



## Meringue (Oct 18, 2021)

Open fires  



P


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 18, 2021)

Presents

Q


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 2, 2021)

Queen's Speech

R


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2021)

Reindeer

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 2, 2021)

Sparkling

T


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 2, 2021)

Tinsel 

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 3, 2021)

Uncles asleep after dinner 

V


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 4, 2021)

Video   Chat

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 6, 2021)

Winter Wonderland

XYZ


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 9, 2021)

Yuletide

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 9, 2021)

Advent

B


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 10, 2021)

Bells

C


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 10, 2021)

Carolers

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 11, 2021)

Decorating the tree

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 11, 2021)

Evening Carol Service

F


----------



## Meringue (Nov 11, 2021)

Festive Cheer



G


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 11, 2021)

Greeting cards

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 12, 2021)

Heavenly Choirs

I


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2021)

Ice  Skates

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 17, 2021)

Jingle Bells 

K


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 18, 2021)

Kris  Kringle

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 18, 2021)

Letters to Santa

M


----------



## Meringue (Nov 19, 2021)

Making Stuffing


N


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 19, 2021)

Nuts

O


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 19, 2021)

Ornaments

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 19, 2021)

Presents

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 23, 2021)

Rudolph

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 23, 2021)

Secret Santa

T


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 24, 2021)

Trips

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 24, 2021)

Unopened gifts

V


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2021)

Visit

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 27, 2021)

Wine

XYZ


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2021)

Yule  Log

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 27, 2021)

Advent

B


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 27, 2021)

Blinking Lights

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 27, 2021)

Candles

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 1, 2021)

Dreams of Santa

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 1, 2021)

Evergreen boughs

F


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 1, 2021)

Frosty The Snowman

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 1, 2021)

Gift giving

H


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 2, 2021)

Holiday Cheer

I


----------



## Meringue (Dec 3, 2021)

Icicles     


J


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 3, 2021)

Jingle Bells

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 3, 2021)

Kris Kringle

L


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 3, 2021)

Lights

M


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 3, 2021)

Memories

N


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 7, 2021)

North  Pole

O


----------



## Meringue (Dec 7, 2021)

Overeating 



P


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 7, 2021)

Parties

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2021)

Queueing up to see Santa

R


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2021)

Rudolph

S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2021)

Sleigh 

T


----------



## Meringue (Dec 10, 2021)

Toboggans   


U


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 10, 2021)

Unopened presents

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 19, 2021)

Velvet dresses

W


----------



## Meringue (Dec 19, 2021)

Wining & Dining 



X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 19, 2021)

X-ray vision toy goggles

Y


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 20, 2021)

Yule Log

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 20, 2021)

Zip-lock bags for Xmas dinner leftovers

A


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 21, 2021)

Artificial Tree

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 23, 2021)

Brandy Butter

C


----------



## Meringue (Dec 23, 2021)

Cocktails  




D


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 23, 2021)

Dinner
E


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2021)

Egg nog

F


----------



## Meringue (Dec 24, 2021)

Faux fur coats  



G


----------



## tinytn (Dec 24, 2021)

*Grand Children

H*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 26, 2021)

Holly

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 26, 2021)

Invitations

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 30, 2022)

Jingle Bells

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 30, 2022)

Kris Kringle

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 24, 2022)

Lanterns

M


----------



## Pink Biz (May 3, 2022)

Mistletoe

N


----------



## Citygirl (May 3, 2022)

*Nativity

O*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 3, 2022)

_Opening presents

P_


----------



## Mary1949 (May 9, 2022)

Pickled Onions

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (May 25, 2022)

Queues during shopping

R


----------



## tinytn (May 25, 2022)

Red ornaments on  the Christmas tree

S


----------



## Pink Biz (May 26, 2022)

Stockings

T


----------



## Mary1949 (May 27, 2022)

Tinsel

U


----------



## Pink Biz (May 27, 2022)

Uncles and aunts visiting

V


----------



## Mary1949 (May 30, 2022)

Vegetables Uneaten

W


----------



## Pink Biz (May 30, 2022)

Wassail

X


----------



## Owlivia (May 31, 2022)

Xmas Cards or XXXs and OOOs on the cards.

Y


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 5, 2022)

Yule log

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 6, 2022)

Warm Mince Pies

XYZ


----------



## tinytn (Jun 6, 2022)

*X*-mass tree

*Y*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2022)

Yuletide

Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 21, 2022)

Zinfandel 

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2022)

Advent

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 15, 2022)

Brandy Butter

C


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2022)

Candy  Canes

D


----------



## Meringue (Jul 15, 2022)

Dinner Guests




E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 15, 2022)

Egg nog

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 16, 2022)

Father Christmas

G


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 17, 2022)

Garland

H


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 17, 2022)

Hallelujahs

I


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 17, 2022)

*Icicles

J*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 17, 2022)

Jingle bells

K


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 20, 2022)

Kris Kringles

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 20, 2022)

Lists

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 21, 2022)

Mistletoe

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 22, 2022)

*Nativity

O*


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 24, 2022)

Ooooohs when the tree lights are turned on.

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 24, 2022)

Presents 

Q


----------



## tinytn (Jul 24, 2022)

Question list for Santa

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 24, 2022)

Red decor

S


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 24, 2022)

Santa  
T


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 25, 2022)

Toys

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 25, 2022)

*Under the tree

V*


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 26, 2022)

*Very old & sentimental ornaments!

W*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 26, 2022)

Winter Jasmine

X/Y


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 26, 2022)

*Yule log my brother made over 100 years ago

Z/A*


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 27, 2022)

Aluminum Tree

B


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 28, 2022)

*Balls

C*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 29, 2022)

Candlelight

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 29, 2022)

Dinner preparations

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 31, 2022)

Endless Shopping

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 2, 2022)

Festivities

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 4, 2022)

Goose Grease

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 5, 2022)

Holly

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 6, 2022)

Icing on the Cake

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 6, 2022)

Jolly

K


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 6, 2022)

*King

L*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 6, 2022)

Laughter 

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 10, 2022)

Mistletoe

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2022)

Noel

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 17, 2022)

Overnight Guests

P


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 17, 2022)

Presents

Q


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 21, 2022)

Quiet at midnight.

R


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 22, 2022)

S


----------



## tinytn (Aug 22, 2022)

Santa's in Town!

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2022)

Tinsel

U


----------



## Meringue (Sep 4, 2022)

Unexpected visitors  


V


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Various presents to buy

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 4, 2022)

Winking Lights

XYZ


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Xmas Tree

Y/Z


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 20, 2022)

Yule Log

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 20, 2022)

Zinfandel-Cranberry punch

A


----------



## Meringue (Oct 2, 2022)

Angel figurines    



B


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 2, 2022)

*Bells

C*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 2, 2022)

Crisp/Chewy  Cookies

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 3, 2022)

Dates

E


----------



## tinytn (Oct 3, 2022)

Evergreen Wreaths 

F


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 3, 2022)

Fondue

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 3, 2022)

*Garland

H*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 3, 2022)

"Home Alone"      ...movie

I


----------



## tinytn (Oct 3, 2022)

Icicles to hang on X-mas Tree

J


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 4, 2022)

*Joy To The World    [carols]

K*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 6, 2022)

Kris Kringle

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 7, 2022)

Lanterns

M


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 10, 2022)

Mistletoe

N


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 10, 2022)

Nut Cracker Suite

O


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 10, 2022)

*Outdoor Lighting

P*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 10, 2022)

Party

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 12, 2022)

Quiet snowy evening

R


----------



## tinytn (Oct 12, 2022)

Railroad Tracks with Train,around the Christmas Tree

S


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 12, 2022)

Silver Bells

T


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 12, 2022)

*Tinsel on the tree!

U*


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 13, 2022)

Under the Mistletoe

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 14, 2022)

Visions of sugarplums...

W


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2022)

Warm   Wishes

X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2022)

Yule

Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 4, 2022)

Zip up sweater gifts

A


----------



## tinytn (Nov 4, 2022)

Animal Gifts

B


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 4, 2022)

Bearded Man

C


----------



## tinytn (Nov 4, 2022)

Christmas Cards

D


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 5, 2022)

Dates/Nuts 

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 5, 2022)

Everyone Together

F


----------



## tinytn (Nov 5, 2022)

Fala la la la ~ la la la la 

G


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 5, 2022)

Gala parties

H


----------



## tinytn (Nov 5, 2022)

Happy New Year

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 7, 2022)

Icicles

J


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2022)

Jolly 'ole man

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 8, 2022)

Kris Kringle

L


----------



## tinytn (Nov 8, 2022)

Lotsa Snow

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 8, 2022)

Mistletoe 

N


----------



## tinytn (Nov 9, 2022)

Norhern Lights 

O


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 9, 2022)

*Ornaments

P*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 9, 2022)

Parties

Q


----------



## tinytn (Nov 10, 2022)

Quilt , ( christmas Quilt)

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 12, 2022)

Reindeer

S


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2022)

Snowflakes

T


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 13, 2022)

Tinsel

U


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 13, 2022)

Visitors

W


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 13, 2022)

Warm Cocoa

X/Y


----------



## tinytn (Nov 22, 2022)

X-Mas Cards

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 22, 2022)

_Yuletide

Z_


----------



## tinytn (Nov 23, 2022)

Zingbot... Robot toy

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 25, 2022)

Advent

B


----------



## Meringue (Nov 26, 2022)

Baubles  



C


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 27, 2022)

Cards

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 27, 2022)

'Dear Santa...' 

E


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 27, 2022)

*Eggnog

F*


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 28, 2022)

Father Christmass

G


----------



## tinytn (Nov 28, 2022)

Gifts Galore

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 28, 2022)

Ho! Ho! Ho!

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 1, 2022)

Icing Sugar

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 1, 2022)

Jingle Bells 

K


----------



## tinytn (Dec 12, 2022)

Kiss under the mistletoe 

L


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 12, 2022)

*Lights

M*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 12, 2022)

Messiah

N


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 12, 2022)

Nutcracker

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 13, 2022)

Over-excited Children

P


----------



## tinytn (Dec 13, 2022)

Presents

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2022)

Queueing to see Santa

R


----------



## Meringue (Dec 15, 2022)

Ribbons   



S


----------



## tinytn (Dec 15, 2022)

Santa Claus

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 15, 2022)

Toys

U


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 16, 2022)

Underwear from Gramma.

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2022)

Velvet dresses

W


----------



## tinytn (Dec 16, 2022)

Wreaths

X/Y


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 17, 2022)

Yule Log

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2022)

Zinfandel in the punch bowl 

A


----------



## tinytn (Dec 18, 2022)

A Stocking  hanging from your fireplace for Santa to fill it up with candy and goodies,,,,!!

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 19, 2022)

Brandy Butter

C


----------



## tinytn (Dec 19, 2022)

Cuppa Hot Coco for Santa on the Fireplace shelf.

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 19, 2022)

Donner

E


----------



## tinytn (Dec 19, 2022)

Entire house is decorated,,

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 20, 2022)

Fireplace

G


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2022)

Garlands

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 21, 2022)

Holly Wreath

I


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 21, 2022)

*Icicles

J*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2022)

Jingle bells

K


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2022)

Kris Kringle 

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2022)

Libations

M


----------



## tinytn (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas Everyone! 

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2022)

Nativity

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 28, 2022)

Overeating

P


----------



## tinytn (Dec 28, 2022)

Presents 

Q


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 30, 2022)

Quarrels with the family

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 30, 2022)

Ribbon

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 2, 2023)

Snow

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 3, 2023)

Tinsel

U


----------

